# Information needed (and appreciated!)



## Hanna_95 (Jan 13, 2019)

hello! I am new to this page so if I'm doing anything wrong let me know! I am currently the owner to two beautiful ratties! But have been thinking about getting a ferret in the near future, I am fairly aware of the basic skills of care, but would like some help on my first question?...

So when the time comes I am planning on adopting two hobs together so other than me they also have company with each other and I've heard it's more fun! basically I wanted to know how to prevent possible fights? and would it be best too get them castrated to do so?


----------



## MAISYHUD123 (Jan 15, 2019)

If they get along from the get go it is unlikely that they will fight aslong as they are castrated. If you get two kits it will be important to get them castrated when they are old enough to stop fighting.


----------



## Hanna_95 (Jan 13, 2019)

MAISYHUD123 said:


> If they get along from the get go it is unlikely that they will fight aslong as they are castrated. If you get two kits it will be important to get them castrated when they are old enough to stop fighting.


Okay great Thank you!


----------



## Babyshoes (Jul 1, 2016)

Yes, for ferrets the main thing is to get them neutered before they reach sexual maturity, whichever gender you get. Boys and girls can happily live together if they are all speyed or castrated. My current pair are brother and sister, and closely bonded. 

However, the law of ferret maths says that while 2 is good (it's the minimum really), 3 is better, and 4 really isn't much more work. If you have 4, then no reason not to have 5 or 6 as long as you have space.... Etc


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Babyshoes said:


> Yes, for ferrets the main thing is to get them neutered before they reach sexual maturity, whichever gender you get. Boys and girls can happily live together if they are all speyed or castrated. My current pair are brother and sister, and closely bonded.
> 
> However, the law of ferret maths says that while 2 is good (it's the minimum really), 3 is better, and 4 really isn't much more work. If you have 4, then no reason not to have 5 or 6 as long as you have space.... Etc


LOL I started off with one & ended up with six Six times the fun


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

I have 4 hobs & 2 jills @Hanna_95 , they sometimes play rough but they never fight  One of my hobs is neutered, one of my jills spayed - the rest have hormone implants. Here is some some information should you choose to go down this route - https://towcester-vets.co.uk/small-animal/information-for-pet-owners/ferrets/


----------

